
Meteor 0.4.1: Sending email and Node 0.8 - djensen47
http://www.meteor.com/blog/2012/09/24/meteor-041-sending-email-and-node-08
======
djensen47
The demos are super slick and make it seem like a huge productivity saver.
When I first looked at it, I had to dismiss it on the sole reason that it
could not be crawled by Google and therefore not SEO friendly. However with
Meteor 0.3.9 (back in August) that problem was solved.

------
countessa
I'm loving meteor - one of the more promising javascript based
platforms/frameworks in my opinion

